# a posh hunter catapult for a friend



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

sadly last week a friend of mine , poor old 'rascal_2005' shot his fork off,weve all been there over the years and given he's a good mate i asked him to return it and i would replace it for him,when it arrived i inspected it,and sure enough he had shot it of better than ive ever seen! particularly sad it was too as he had attached a really nice pewter badge to the handle,so i set about adding it to the new hunter Catapult and so as to be sure that the badge didnt catch in his pocket and rip off i carved out the badge shape into the handle to countersink the badge and heres the result,might do one for mself! 


















i hope he's happy with it ,will post today(8 mile cycle in rain!







)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice work Fish.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

How could he not be happy. Between the workmanship and the friendship aspect.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks Ray,you sir appear to be a genuinely decent gent.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

fish said:


> thanks Ray,you sir appear to be a genuinely decent gent.


I am, and be assured I meant no infringement on your business, especially as it is your means for your family.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice Fish!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> thanks Ray,you sir appear to be a genuinely decent gent.


I am, and be assured I meant no infringement on your business, especially as it is your means for your family.
[/quote]

cheers.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That looks the business Fish!!

I think a hare or a lurcher badge would suit you down to the ground


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, very nice work. I appreciate the touch of mystery in it.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow... That's nice Fish... loving the ones I got from you....


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I like that badge on there a lot. It's a well done and perfect sized piece!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That, Justin, is a superlative slingshot!


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautyfull I've got a pewter bulls head on mine not done anywear near as good a job of that tho well done


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well done Fish, that is a great touch to your excellent shooter..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love the Badge Justin and of course the Catty! Nice! Flatband


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks great. I have shot a couple forks off myself


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice. I like the inlay and the color.


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Such a thing of beauty, the pheasant is a lovely addition. It'd be nice also for a roe deer on there instead.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nothing better than seeing a true work of craftsmanship. Very, very nice.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Very impressive, I like it!


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

really nice Fish! Your friend will no doubt be over the moon!


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

What a lovely catty that is.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I can imagine a whole range of badge inlays you could do! Great idea, and the countersink looks good too!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Perfection indeed!!!


----------

